
Micro Front Ends - antfarm
https://micro-frontends.org/
======
Etheryte
> Don’t share a runtime, even if all teams use the same framework. Build
> independent apps that are self contained.

This can't possibly be serious. Given how large modern bundled frontends often
run already, this is just downright bad advice, even if you do cut all parts
of your application into smaller bits. While each bit by themselves might (but
may not) be smaller than a Webpack chunk otherwise would be, adding a constant
overhead to every slice will surely far outweigh the benefits.

